# Alasse's new build



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

The new tank is in the house and am gathering things to get it started.

Tank: 4' x 20"x 18"
Filter: Pro-Aqua 2000/LPH Canister (ordered today)
Light: 3x T5HO 54W (ordered today)
Substrate: Propagating sand/JBL AquaBasis Plus mix, Marble chips, Blood & Bone, topped with Course sand.
Hardscape: Goldvine (to be ordered in small lots cause its pricey *L*) & Rocks (gotta do a landscape crawl to find some i like)
Plants: to be honest, no idea at this stage
CO2: If i do it will be DIY
Fertz: Yep
Livestock: Redtail black shark & couple of BN (definates) and will be looking at large schools of smaller fish types.

This will not be a speedy build, budget doesnt permit it *LOL* It will come together eventually, and i will update as it happens

Tank stand is still raw and will require varnishing before anything can happen









Another tank will be going underneath

Substrate goodies (need at least another bag of marble chips i think)









Added Blood & Bone and Marble chips









Propagating sand/JBL AquaBasis Plus mix









Course sand added to top off









Showing the Sand/JBL layer under the topping sand







[/

So here we go...I've got the bones down, substrate in based on someones DIY substrate. Wood in. I don't have much in the way of other plants as yet and i'd really wanna step up from the 'staple' plants. Some Java fern will have to go in as a filler i spose, i've also got quite a few crypt wendtii (some of these will go in)


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

Very nice! (keep us updated for sure!) LOVE the drift wood!!!!! Where did you get it?


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Thank you

All the wood i use i find myself


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

As per normal, I am sure it will look fantastic


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Nice stuff! Look forward to seeing how it will look when you got more in it. Awful lot of light. FWIW, there is nothing that you will not be able to grow just going with 2X54W. I believe 3X puts you in the range of too high.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Planted, not finished though, gotta get my hands on some different plants now

Filling, and it WAS crystal clear, but my other half was helping and well now its not *LOL*









Filled


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Updated pic (angels are not permanant residents)


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Tank is going along brilliantly, quite a bit of plant growth already. NO algae which i am rather chuffed about *L*

The angels have now moved out and are in thier own tank. 

I will be starting to stock the tank over the coming weeks

As of today stock is:

1 RTBS
1 Sunburst platy female
2 Bronze cories
6 Rummynose tetras (new today)

The rummy's look great, schooling beautifully, which i am very pleased with


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

In the original post, i have tried 6 times to edit the info lol but it just wont do it. The fitration is a

SunSun HW-404A canister filter


----------



## jaguayo (Oct 26, 2011)

Wao! Looks fantastic. How do you treat the wood before putting it in the tank?


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

your tank is amazing i love it great job on it


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

jaguayo said:


> Wao! Looks fantastic. How do you treat the wood before putting it in the tank?


Thanks 

The wood i hit with the hose and scrubbing brush, if its small enough i boil it a few times, if its large i pour boiling water over it, then it gets dropped into my 80gal pond for a while until i want to use it


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Rob72 said:


> your tank is amazing i love it great job on it


Thanx rob


----------



## xteenagedirtbag (Nov 25, 2011)

this is looking great!


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks XTDBag

Updated pic


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

wow man that tank looks amazing, i absolutly love that driftwood, congrats


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Thanks SMC 

I'm really pleased at how its coming along


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

That is a beautiful tank you have there.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Thank you jbrown

Tank has another light added, so now running 

3x 4ft 54W T5HO
2x 4ft 40W T8

Plants have grown faster than anticipated, so tank will be getting some plant work done. Some crypts need to move and some huge groups needs spitting up, baby crypts need moving out of spots they shouldnt be *L* The java fern has grown so the whole right side is pretty blocked in, need to get my triangle back and some wood showing again. The 2 anubias on the left side will be moving out tomorrow, they have both now recovered and are going into another scape.

Tank will get another water change tomorrow also to drop PH. Slowly changing. Will then test to see if it low enough to start looking for some discus. 

Canister is also due tomorrow for its clean

Stay tuned for new pics


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for the update that looks lovely!


----------



## Nappy (Nov 24, 2010)

Shoot  I wish we got so many varieties of plants available in my town ¬¬ 

I hate you !!!!! (just kiddin') 

Very nice setup ^^


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

wow, beautiful! and that wood is stunning! It's exactly what i want for my tank....just wish i could find some!


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Thank you 

Will be interesting what it will look like after the bit of a rearrange. Needs to be done though.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

you planning on rearranging it, i think it looks amazing the way it is


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Not the hardscape. I like it that way too. Some plants just need moving or removing (outgrown, not in correct spot, needed elsewhere) from the overall scape


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Looking good!Like i said on UB your tanks are awesome.I stiull vote some macs into one tank haha.


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Updated FTS


----------

